# Seiko Sportmatic



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi I have this seiko sportsmatic that I bought some years ago and dont know to much about it

I know its a nice looking watch and keeps excellent time +- 10 seconds a day it has a front

opening glass and I think it was made in 1960 can somebody tell me what movement is in it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if this has any retail value as I collect electric watches, this is my first post

on the japanese watch forum. I did put the required numbers into the date identification site

but it was not forthcoming with any information so any info would be useful


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for that PM Lee


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

No problem 

If it's a sixties watch, then going by the serial number it looks like it was made in November 1964.


----------

